# All-Suites Hotels in Ottawa?



## ctreelmom (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi

I just booked a stay at the Albert at the Bay in Ottawa for next month.  It looks very nice, BUT it appears not to have a pool, which my kids will miss.  Minto Suites is just a couple of dollars more a night, they have a pool, but right now, there are no nonsmoking rooms with a full kitchen available.  Anyone care to share feedback about the Albert at the Bay or suggest other options with a full kitchen AND a pool?

Merci!


----------



## SteveH (Jun 8, 2007)

Have you checked out Les suites, they cater to long term stays and have an indoor pool.
http://www.les-suites.com/
Steve


----------



## ctreelmom (Jun 9, 2007)

SteveH said:


> Have you checked out Les suites, they cater to long term stays and have an indoor pool.
> http://www.les-suites.com/
> Steve



No availability, but thanks


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 17, 2007)

I used to like the Minto executive 2 bdrm ste but it was years ago.  If it doesn't fit, this one might:

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/trav...ooms=1&numberOfGuests=2&marriottRewardsNumber=


----------



## BarCol (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi there we were at the Albert on Bay last weekend in a two bedroom unit = it was really pretty decent, but you are correct there is no pool. I believe that Les Suites has one (and I had a resservaion there first but didn't like the review on TA but if Byward market is a big draw it's more convenient to that than Aat B) and Minto -(it's always booked whenever I want to stay there). Albert on Bay has a decent enough excercise room though on the 1tth floor - which won't help the kids but is okay for parents.. So all in all - we'd stay there again but if Minto is available I'd book that if a pool is necessary


----------



## AKE (Jul 18, 2007)

Cartier Place Suites Hotel ( www.suitedreams.com ) has a pool and is close to downtown (but I don't know anything about it; there is also Delta Ottawa Hotel & Suites right downtown ( www.deltahotels.com/hotels/hotels.php?hotelId=14 )


----------

